# Action in the HID Spotlight Section



## BVH (Nov 19, 2018)

As the title says, it's great to see an uptick in HID Spotlight activity in this section. Keep it up! 
This is obviously my favorite section.


----------



## louieatienza (Nov 19, 2018)

BVH said:


> As the title says, it's great to see an uptick in HID Spotlight activity in this section. Keep it up!
> This is obviously my favorite section.



This is a pretty exciting genre for me, especially the DIY aspect.... Hope others also chime in. Can't wait to start my build!


----------



## FRITZHID (Nov 19, 2018)

Will always have a soft spot for HID.


----------



## BVH (Nov 19, 2018)

There's just "something" about the power of the 45kW strike and a brilliant flash to life of that beautiful 6000K Laser beam!


----------



## XeRay (Nov 21, 2018)

BVH said:


> As the title says, it's great to see an uptick in HID Spotlight activity in this section. Keep it up!
> This is obviously my favorite section.



A lot of the credit goes to you promoting and encouraging others to play with the "big boy toys" of Short Arc.


----------



## Rasher (Nov 21, 2018)

As a newbie, I'll second that - in reading posts in the section, BVH has provided an education on the pluses and minuses of the category. 

Most appreciated.


----------



## BVH (Nov 21, 2018)

Thank you for the kind words! My problem is that I'm guessing that I have collected most of everything out there at one time or another because despite my continual search (and a thread I posted here enlisting additional eyes) I'm not finding anything else that was made in the 250 Watt and higher power Short Arc category. The only one I know of that I can't find is the ORC 2000 Watt light that I think is still used on the C130 Spectre gunship and I'm not 100% certain of that. I just missed one on Ebay maybe 5 years or so ago.


----------



## Fumin_Lumen (Dec 3, 2018)

I rarely see HID's now-a-days but whenever I do, they always spark my curiosity.


----------



## Rasher (Dec 3, 2018)

Fumin_Lumen said:


> I rarely see HID's now-a-days but whenever I do, they always spark my curiosity.



I see what you did there...


----------



## karlthev (Dec 6, 2018)

BVH always there to help...."newbies" and the old guys as well!



Karl


----------



## PolarLi (Dec 6, 2018)

Rasher said:


> I see what you did there...



Well, if you get an arc eye, you don't see much at all.


----------

